# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  }.. مقـآإبلـة مع طفــل/ـة ..!i / معـ المتألقـ الـ ح ـبيبـ 44 ,,,

## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته* 
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
*احم اول موضوع لي هوون واتوقه هون مكآنهـ أنسب من العآم*  
*وإذا مش مكرر ابي اشووف تفآعلكم وردودكم الحلوهـ* 
** 

*الا ياطفل لا تكبر ..*
*كذا أجمل كذا أطهر..*
*كذا لاهم يتراكم..*
*كذا لا ضغط لا سكر..* 




*×*
*×* 



*نبي بها الموضوع نتكلم عن برآئةالطفوله*  

*رآح نختـآر عضو / هـ ..* 

*وبنخليه يسوي مقابله مع طفل[ أخوه.. ولد / بنت أخته.. ولد / بنت خآلته .. ولد جيرآنهم .. ولد عمته.. ولد ولد الجيرآن......الخ المهم أنه بزر ]* 


*ولا يزيد عمره عن* 
*10 سنوآت ..*  


*ونسأله هـ الأسئلهـ وتجيب أجوبتهـ..*
*منها نعرف وش تفكيره..* 
*ومنها نضحك على بزارٍينكم ..*  



*الأسئلة :* 



*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟*  

*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟* 

*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟*  

*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟* 

*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟*  

*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :* 


*الأنسولين :* 
*الإنترنت :*
*مجلس الشورى :* 
*الإتيكيت :*
*التعليم العالي :* 
*الماركة :*
*الجوال :* 
*الستلايت :* 



*//* 

*نبي نشوف الآجوبة بدون تعديل*  

** 

*أتمنى إن الفكرة أعجبتكم *  
*وبش ملطووش مع بعض التعديلآت*  
*تحيآتوو*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*كما أعتدنا منكـِ كروزهـ ،،*
*تبحثينـ عنـ التسليهـ فيـ قلبـ القيمهـ ،،*
*الفكرة فيـ قمة الروووعهـ ،،*
*و أتمنى منـ الأعضاء التفاعلـ معها ،،*
*و لا شيء أجملـ منـ الإبحار فيـ عوالمـ الأطفالـ ،،*
*بوركتـ جهووودكـِ أُخيهـ ،،*
*مميز جداً أختياركـِ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااااكـِ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*كرووووزتي الحلووة..*
*فكره لطيفه وممتعه وهادفه..*
*بس بعض الاسئله احسها كبيرة ع الطفل..*
*يعني يمكن مايفهم المقصود منها..*
*ع كلا طرح حلووو وشيق..*
*بانتظاار التفاعل ..*
*تحياااتي..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *كما أعتدنا منكـِ كروزهـ ،،*
> *تبحثينـ عنـ التسليهـ فيـ قلبـ القيمهـ ،،*
> *الفكرة فيـ قمة الروووعهـ ،،*
> *و أتمنى منـ الأعضاء التفاعلـ معها ،،*
> *و لا شيء أجملـ منـ الإبحار فيـ عوالمـ الأطفالـ ،،*
> *بوركتـ جهووودكـِ أُخيهـ ،،*
> *مميز جداً أختياركـِ ،،*
> *يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ،،*
> *لا عدمناااااااااااكـِ ،،*
> ...



 
*مسآء الورد* 

*تسلمي لي والله يآقمر وهذا كلهـ من ذووقكـ* 

*إحنآ راح نشووف عآلم الطفوولهـ ببرائتهآ وبعفويتهم ،،*

*وتسلمي ع التوآجد*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه ،،*

*والتميز بتوآجدكـِ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
> *كرووووزتي الحلووة..*
> *فكره لطيفه وممتعه وهادفه..*
> *بس بعض الاسئله احسها كبيرة ع الطفل..*
> *يعني يمكن مايفهم المقصود منها..*
> *ع كلا طرح حلووو وشيق..*
> *بانتظاار التفاعل ..*
> *تحياااتي..*



*هلا وغلا شذووي*

*تسلمي ع التوآجد* 

*ادري إن في أسئلهـ رآح تكوون كبيرهـ عليهم بس هم رآح يجآوبوهآ*

*بعفوويتهم بدوون أي تعديل* 

*وربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه*

*لاعدمنآ الجديد*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

الله ..الله ..بجد حــــــــركــــــااات تجننن 
اطفااال عليهم احلام من خيااااال بس بجد الفكره رهييييييييييييبه 
يللا ننتظر التجاااوب من الاعضاااء ..
كـــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه 
داااائما ممــــــــــيزه بالافكااار الرااائعه 
اممم ليش مانشوووفك هاليومييين ليش زعلانيين منا ؟ :embarrest: قصدها القسم ههههه  :wacko: 
لكِ مني اجمل التحايااا واعطرها

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *الله ..الله ..بجد حــــــــركــــــااات تجننن* 
> 
> *اطفااال عليهم احلام من خيااااال بس بجد الفكره رهييييييييييييبه* 
> *يللا ننتظر التجاااوب من الاعضاااء ..*
> *كـــــــروووزتنا الحلوووه* 
> *داااائما ممــــــــــيزه بالافكااار الرااائعه* 
> *اممم ليش مانشوووفك هاليومييين ليش زعلانيين منا ؟قصدها القسم ههههه* 
> 
> *لكِ مني اجمل التحايااا واعطرها*



 
*هلا وغلا فروح القمر ،،*

*الرووعهـ بتوآجدكـ والله ،،*

*وتسلمي ع كلآمكـ الذووق  ،،*

*امم صآيرهـ مش كتير في المنتدى متوآجدهـ المدرسهـ ،،*

*وبإنتظآر تفآعل الأعضآء ،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*طبعاً بعد تفآعل الأعضآء رآح نبدأ ،،*

*والعضو الأول رآح اختآرهـ بس بعدين كل عضو لمآ يخلص يختآر إلا بعدهـ*

*سلامي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

فكرررررررررررررة واوووووووووووو
رووووووووووعة 
راح اتابعها بشغف
ياحبي للاطفال
ويالله ابي يجي دوري 
ودي اسوي لقاء ويا اولادي هع هع

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *فكرررررررررررررة واوووووووووووو*
> *رووووووووووعة* 
> *راح اتابعها بشغف*
> *ياحبي للاطفال*
> *ويالله ابي يجي دوري* 
> *ودي اسوي لقاء ويا اولادي هع هع*



*الأرووع توآجدكـ نوآرهـ ،،*

*تسلمي ع التوآجد ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ ألف عآفيه  ،،*

*سلامي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الورد ،،*

*يسرني تكووووون أول حبوووبه معي فرووح القمر ،،*

*بتنورينآ يالغلا وبإنتظآر اجوبتكـ ،،*

*ياليت تختآري إللي بعدكـ ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

> *مسآء الورد ،،* 
> *يسرني تكووووون أول حبوووبه معي فرووح القمر ،،* 
> *بتنورينآ يالغلا وبإنتظآر اجوبتكـ ،،* 
> *ياليت تختآري إللي بعدكـ ،،* 
> 
> *تحيآتوو*



 اجمل صباح/مساء
الى احلى الحلووويين 
كــــــــروووزتنا 
ليش جــــــــــديييييييييييه :angry:  تورطييييييييييني  :wink:  :embarrest: 
تسلمي لي حبيبتي بس انا اطفااالي لساااتهم صغنووونييييين 
 يعني هالاسئله كتير :huuh:  صعبه عليهم  :cool: 
بس احاااول اشوووف لي غيرهم  :rolleyes: هههههه 
انشاء الله بس اليوم مزحووومه كتير عقبالك انشاء الله 
ولد اختي زواااجه .. :bigsmile: 
لي عوووده انشاء الله 
دمتم بالحب والسعاااده

----------


## أمينه

موضوع رائع إتحمست وااجد 
متى بيجي دوري عشان أسوي ويا أختي وولد أخويي هههههه( متحمسه حدها  :bigsmile: )

تسلمي عزيزتي  



تقبلي تحيات 
أختك 


أمينه

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *اجمل صباح/مساء*
> 
> *الى احلى الحلووويين* 
> *كــــــــروووزتنا* 
> *ليش جــــــــــديييييييييييه تورطييييييييييني* 
> *تسلمي لي حبيبتي بس انا اطفااالي لساااتهم صغنووونييييين* 
> *يعني هالاسئله كتير صعبه عليهم* 
> *بس احاااول اشوووف لي غيرهم هههههه* 
> *انشاء الله بس اليوم مزحووومه كتير عقبالك انشاء الله* 
> ...



 
*هلا وغلا بأح ـــــلى فرووح* 

*الله يخليهم لكـ يآرب ،،*

*وألف مبروووكـ يالغلا وحيآهـ سعيدهـ وربي يووفقهم ،،*

*وإذا تبي اختآر غيركـ منه تشووف لكـ احد غير الامورين اطفآلكـ*

*وكمآن مايتووقف الموضووع* 

*وتسلم لي اح ـــــلى طلهـ ياقمر ،،*

*ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،*

*ـــتحيآتوو*

----------


## فرح

> *هلا وغلا بأح ـــــلى فرووح* 
> 
> *الله يخليهم لكـ يآرب ،،* 
> *وألف مبروووكـ يالغلا وحيآهـ سعيدهـ وربي يووفقهم ،،* 
> *وإذا تبي اختآر غيركـ منه تشووف لكـ احد غير الامورين اطفآلكـ* 
> *وكمآن مايتووقف الموضووع*  
> *وتسلم لي اح ـــــلى طلهـ ياقمر ،،* 
> *ربي يعطيكـ الف عآفيهـ ،،* 
> 
> *ـــتحيآتوو*



 مشكوووره ياااقلبي كــــــروووزتنا الحلووه
بجد اعــــــــــتذر لاني هالايااام اشووويه 
مضغووووطه .. :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
والايااام جااايه انشاء الله 
لكِ مني كل المــــــوووده

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *سوري سوري على التاخير خيتووو والله سوري* 
> 
> *اول شي هلا فيك أمير ومليوون هلا بالأمور* 
> 
> *وبعدين عآدي لاتآخرت ولاشي ولاسوري على مافي شي*
> 
> *ههه >> قآم التأليف عندي* 
> 
> 
> ...



 

*يآمليوون هلآ فيك أمير وفي القمور*

*والله عجبتني اجووبته أحسه رآآآيق* 

*ربي يحفظه ويخليه لأهله يآرب وصير دكتوول* 

*وو ننتظر الثآآنيه ،،*

*وولاتنسى تختآر من بعدك* 

*وربي يعطيك الف عآفيه والله ع تلبية الدعوهـ ..~*

*مآانحرم هيك طلهـ ،،*

*تحيآتو*

*كروزهـ*

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته*

*ياهلا عدنا بعد هالتعب والزكام وهالمرض* 

*من هالجو الخايس* 

*سوري على التاخير ونراويكم بنت خالي شتقول* 

*للمعلوميه عمرها تسع سنوات ونص او عشر* 

*مدري كم بالظبط*
 



*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 
*وش بتسوي قالت ليي بوديهم السجن* 
*الاوه* 
*لانهم سووا بلاسه وشطانه* 

*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟*
*مادري بشتري ليي كمبيوتر* 

*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟*
* بروح سوريا*  

*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟*
*بنجح الطلاب وبرسب بنات المدرسات*
 

*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟* 
*مالك شغل عيب ماني قايله* 
*اقول ليها تستحي هههههههههه لو تشووفوا كيف صار وجها ههههه* 

*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :* 


*الأنسولين : ما اعرفه*
*الإنترنت : اشبك به مسنجر واكلم صديقتي*
*مجلس الشورى : ما ادري وشو هو جاسم هذا ههههه تبيني اغششها تقول غششني*
*الإتيكيت : قربت ليها لاكن قالت ليي زي الحركات وحاجات حليووه* 
*التعليم العالي : يعني شاطر واجد ما ميزتها احسها مقربه للمعلومه بس ماكو فايد*
*الماركة : اما هاذي كا عارفتها تقول ليي سوبر ماركت زي البقاله* 
*الجوال : افا عليش انسة كرزة جابت ابوه وشو يعني الجوال* 
*الستلايت : ما عرفته تقول ليي ما اعرفه غششني ماني* 

*وقامت كررت علي الاسئله هههههههه تخليي ههههه* 



*يسلمووووا خيتوووو انسة كرزة على المقابله الخفيفه والرائعه* 

*اممممممممممممممممم واختار شخص غائب غائب* 

*بس ماعليكم اجيبه اجيبه* 

*امممم عمـــاد علي* 

*والحين اكلمه واقول له عندك مقابله* 




*ياهووووووووووووووووووو ابو باسم جهز نفسك وجهز قلمك واكتب الاجابات* 

*امممم يالله يامهندس عماد علي* 
*نبي اجابات*

*أخوك* 
*أمير العاشقين*
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يسلمو أمير طلعت بلقاآت حلوه وخووووووووش صحفي 






> *اممممممممممممممممم واختار شخص غائب غائب*  
> *بس ماعليكم اجيبه اجيبه*  
> *امممم عمـــاد علي*  
> *والحين اكلمه واقول له عندك مقابله*  
> 
> *ياهووووووووووووووووووو ابو باسم جهز نفسك وجهز قلمك واكتب الاجابات*  
> *امممم يالله يامهندس عماد علي* 
> *نبي اجابات*



والله توقعت بيكون اختيارك على اخونا عماد ابو باسم  وزين ما خترت  يعطيك العافية

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته*
> 
> *عليكم السلآم ورحمة الله وبركآته ،،*
> 
> 
> *ياهلا عدنا بعد هالتعب والزكام وهالمرض*  
> *من هالجو الخايس* 
> 
> *ومليوون هلا ومآتشووف شر أمير وآخر الأمرآض*  
> ...



 

ربي يسلمك اهم شي عجبك وسلم على بنت خآلك  :toung: 

واللهي نورت ..

وماتشووف شر خيو :) ..

ويالله ننتظر عمآد ينورنآآ ..

كل يوم تعآآل  :rolleyes: 

تحيآتي

----------


## عماد علي

ب*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم*


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*كيف حالكم يالنواصر إن شاء الله بخير*

*أمير ...............*


*أول شيء عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصاب أهل البيت عليهم السلام* 

*ثاني شيء صرنا صحفيين وأنا قاعد أجري اللقاء بسماعة الهاتف إلا الاهل*

*الوالدة وأم باسم ومرت أخويي يطالعون بإستغراب مختلط بإبتسامة وش قاعد يصير*

*وأن أكمل السالفة ما عليي منهم ، عندي لقاء ولازم يخلص*

*الفكرة جدا رائعة وكأنك تشوف حالنا إحنا الكبار ولكن بعيون الطفولة*

*لقائي كان مع بنت أبو حسين وأخت أم باسم*

*هداية*

*  10 سنوات*

*وكان ممتع بالنسبة لها وللحين ما علمتها ليش أسئلتي وفي القريب بتعرف وإن شاء الله تدخل المنتدى وتقرأ هذه المقابلة*


*بسم الله نبدأ*


*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 

*أشاهد أي شيء في التلفزيون .....*

*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟*

*تضحك ... ما أدري* 
*ما أدري أشتري أي شيء ، ثياب أي شيء*

*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟*

*أبغى أقعد في البلد في العوامية*
*عادي ... أي محل.*


*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟*

*ما أسوي شيء ... أحرس الطلاب.*


*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟* 

*تضحك... عادي* 
*إي*
*لأني طيب ورجل أختي.*

*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :*

*الأنسولين : ويشهوا؟؟؟؟؟؟* *الإنترنت :أعرف عنه كل شيء ... معلومات*
*مجلس الشورى : ما أعرف عنه شيء.*
*الإتيكيت : شكلي نسيت هذه الفقرة* 
*التعليم العالي : ما أعرف عنه شيء.*
*الماركة : هذه زي ذيك الحاجة ما تخترب.* 
*الجوال : حاجة نتصل بها* 
*الستلايت : ما أعرفه* 


*طبعاً أضفت سؤال أخير من عندي.... لازم نستغل هذه اللحظة*

*تتوقعون ويش هو السؤال...*

*تريدي النسوان يسوقوا السيارة ؟ وليش*

*لا* 
*عيب* 

*وسلامتكم* 


*إختياري بيكون على*

* همسات وله*


*إن شاء الله تتواجد وتشاركنا هنا*

*.*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> ب*سم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركآته 
> 
> اوه من عِندنا ابو بآسم 
> 
> ...



 
تسلم والله ع تلبية الدعووه مآقصرت ابو بآسم 

ربي يعطيك الف عآآفيه  :rolleyes:  ..

بس إختيآآرك مره صعب والله خيو همسآت وله 

من زمآآن عنهآ والله  :amuse: 

من زمآن مآشفنآهآ ولاحتى شفنآ إسمهآ ..!

ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..

لاعدمنآك ..

وخيو إرجع للمنتدى انت وام بآسم ونورونآ بمشآركآتكم 

.

.

تحيآآتي

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يعطيك العافية الأستاذ ابو باسم (صحفي اليوم ) :bigsmile:  على اللقاء الحلو خصوصا السؤال المضاف من قِبلكم بس انا اقول ان البنوته بس تكبر بتغير رايها عن القيادة  أكيييييييييييد 
واضم صوتي لصوت كروزتنا الحلوة  ونناشدكم  ابو باسم وام باسم بالعودة فقد اشتقنا لتواجدكم بيننا

----------


## Malamh Cute

.
.

السلام عليكم

خيو لو تختآر احد غير همووس مآتدخل فـ اتوقف الموضوع

بعطيك لليله وغير تبي من بس اهم شي يكون متوآجد 

وإذا مآاخترت إعذرني بختآر .

 


لآعدمنآك

تحيآتي

.
.

----------


## عماد علي

*خلاص إذا همسات وله ما تواجدت فعندكم ثنتين ( حتى لا تتحيروا )

أم عبدالله .... أمل الظهور

أو 

ملكة سبأ

وبالتوفيق للجميع...
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*جآري إستدعاء أمل الظهور ،،*

*ويآليت تختآري إلا بعدك ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*اه ووقع الاختياررر علي*  

*الحيين ماعندي الا حسون يصيح ولا يسكت*  
*اوه ياربي هلوست من جنونه*  

*اقوووول انتظروني غدا لان العبااابيد ناايم ان شاء الله بس يجي من الروضه بستلمه اسئله*  

*<<الله يستررر من اطفالي القميلين الا الملعوزيين*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*عدناااااااااااااااااااا* 


* اشكر كروزتنا على الموضوع الرائع فرصه نتعرف على اطفال الاعضاء* 

*ونشوف تفكيرهم وبرائتهم* 


*ظريفين الاطفال ربي يخليهم ...*

*واشكر الاخ ابو باسم واضم صوتي لكرزه وملكه واطالبكم انت وام باسم للرجوع* 


*المقابله مع عبد الله* 

*العمر : 5 سنين وعشر شهور* 




*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 

*ويش بسوي يعني ببوس اخوي*

*<ياربي الحمدلله اني دخلته الروضه كان وقت الفراغ عنده* 

*طووويل وتوهقنا*

*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟*


*بشتري لي سيكل* 

*<شكلي بفتح محل للسياكل* 


*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟* 

*المدينه* 


*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟*


*بضرب اي واحد يتكلم اي كلمه واللي ياكل بدون استاذان*




*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟* 

*ايييه* 
*
 لانك انتي زينه وطالبه حلوه* 

*<<ضحكني جد صدق نفسه انه مدير يقول لي طالبه* 


*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :*



*الأنسولين :* 

*ابره* 

*الإنترنت :*

*لاب توب* 

*مجلس الشورى :* 

*مجلس كبير وفيه امير* 

*عجبتني اجابته خخخ*

*الإتيكيت :*

*مااعرفه* 

*التعليم العالي :* 

*يعني بصوت عالي* 

*<<جد انا اللي ضحكت بصوت عالي* 

*الماركة :*

*يعني امريكا وضحك ههههههههه*

*<<تفجرت انا من الضحك* 

*الجوال :*

*اكلم اصدقائي واسلم عليهم فيه* 

*الستلايت :*

* يعني ريسيفر* 




*طبعا وانا اكتب هو معصب ويضحك بنفس الوقت يقول* 

*منو تكتبي له اللي اقول لك ها*



*اقول للي بعدي* 

*يلا جهزي ابتهال او فطوم او الاثنتين <طماعه>..يجوا نشوف اجوبتهم* 

*مطلوبه :*

*ربيعتي ملوووك (ملكة سبأ)*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي غلآتو ع الطلهـ لي عودهـ ع التعليق ع عبووود القميل ،،*

*يآليت تختآري احد غير ملوك م إختيآرهآ من قِبل فروح ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أمل الظهور

*ويه ويه سوري ماانتبهت* 


*اختار اما عيون لاتنام او نوارة الدنيا* 


*<<احتارت البنت*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *عدناااااااااااااااااااا* 
> 
> 
> *اشكر كروزتنا على الموضوع الرائع فرصه نتعرف على اطفال الاعضاء*  
> *ونشوف تفكيرهم وبرائتهم* 
> 
> *ولو العفو غلآتو  ،،* 
> 
> *ظريفين الاطفال ربي يخليهم ...* 
> ...



 
*تسلمي غلآتي ع التوآجد اللطيف وسلمي على عبوود* 

*وو جآري إستدعآء عيون لاتنآم* 

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

هااي كروزة
الموضوع جميل
تسلمي على
الطرح الرائع

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ويه ويه سوري ماانتبهت* 
> 
> 
> *اختار اما عيون لاتنام او نوارة الدنيا*  
> 
> 
> *<<احتارت البنت*



 

*ولو قلبووو عآدي  ،،*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مشكورة كروزة
على الموضوع
الجميل جدا

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *هااي كروزة*
> *الموضوع جميل*
> *تسلمي على*
> *الطرح الرائع*



 
*اهلين سمورهـ* 

*تسلمي غنآتي ع التوآجد ،،*

*هذا من ذوقك يالغلا ،،*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

:bigsmile:  :toung:  :bigsmile:  :toung:

----------


## ملكة سبأ

> *المقابله مع عبد الله*  
> *العمر : 5 سنين وعشر شهور*  
> 
> 
> 
> *1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟*  
> *ويش بسوي يعني ببوس اخوي* 
> *<ياربي الحمدلله اني دخلته الروضه كان وقت الفراغ عنده*  
> *طووويل وتوهقنا* 
> ...



  ربي يخليه  هالولد فلته   تسلمين ربيعتي على التحقيق الحلووووووووو  وظحنا مع عبادي  اجل إذا صار فاضي يبوس في اخوه خخخخخخخخ الله يعين اخوه عليه  ما يكبر إلا خدود مااااااااااااااااافي ههههه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أهلين حبوبه انسه كرزة خجلانه منك عذرا على التأخير* *بحط الاجوبة بكرة الأثنين* 
*وعظم الله أجوركم*
*أختك عيون لاتنام*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *أهلين حبوبه انسه كرزة خجلانه منك عذرا على التأخير* *بحط الاجوبة بكرة الأثنين* 
> 
> *وعظم الله أجوركم*
> 
> *أختك عيون لاتنام*



 
*هلآ فيك غلآتو ،،*

*لا عآدي ولو خذي رآحتك ،،*

*ومآجورهـ ومُثآبه إن شآء الله ،،*

*وإذا خلصتي إختآري إلا بعدك  ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## أموله

هههههههههههههههههههههه 


يسلموو ..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*
 اموله ..

 ؟؟؟؟

شُكراً ع المرور ..*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته*
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *احم اول موضوع لي هوون واتوقه هون مكآنهـ أنسب من العآم*  
> *وإذا مش مكرر ابي اشووف تفآعلكم وردودكم الحلوهـ* 
> ** 
> 
> *الا ياطفل لا تكبر ..*
> *كذا أجمل كذا أطهر..*
> ...



 

*يعطيك العافية عزيزتي*
*وأختار أختي عفاف الهدى*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*هلآ فيك ،،*

*عفآف الهدى جآوبت وخلصت ،،*

*يآليت تختآري غير ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختار اختي نهضة إحساس*

----------


## hope

*ياعيني على البراءه* 

*كل مقآبله أحلى من الثآنيييييه* 

*ولا تفكييير هالجهال وربي فلتااات هههههههههه*


*يالله بنتظآر المقـآبله القاااادمـه*

*ويعطيك ملييييون الف عآفييه كروزه ع المجهووود* 

*بنتظآر نهضه أحسسساس*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *ياعيني على البراءه* 
> 
> *كل مقآبله أحلى من الثآنيييييه* 
> 
> *ولا تفكييير هالجهال وربي فلتااات هههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *يالله بنتظآر المقـآبله القاااادمـه*
> 
> ...



*هلا وغلآ  ..*

*ربي يعآفيك غلآتوو ،،*

*تسلمي يآقميلهـ ع التوآجد ،،*

*مآانحرم منك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*موضوع جداً راااااااائع*
*وعجبني اجوبة الأطفال الله يخليهم الى اهلهم ويحرسهم من العين*
*واشكر اختي عيون لا تنام على اختيارها لي*
*واشكر كذلك صاحبة الموضوع انسهـ كرزة*
*وانشاء الله اجيكم بطفل واجوبته*
*وانشالله ما أتأخر عليكم*
*تقبلواا تحياتي*
*دمتن بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *السلام عليكم*
> 
> *موضوع جداً راااااااائع*
> *وعجبني اجوبة الأطفال الله يخليهم الى اهلهم ويحرسهم من العين*
> *واشكر اختي عيون لا تنام على اختيارها لي*
> *واشكر كذلك صاحبة الموضوع انسهـ كرزة*
> *وانشاء الله اجيكم بطفل واجوبته*
> *وانشالله ما أتأخر عليكم*
> *تقبلواا تحياتي*
> *دمتن بخير*



 
*عليكم السلام والرحمه ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتي ع تلبية الدعوهـ ،،*

*وخذي رآحتك وإحنآ بإنتظآر الأمور  ..*

*بس يآليت تختآري إلا بعدك ،،*

*لاعدمنآك ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*اسمحو ليي اتأخرت عليكم شوي*
*بس عشان هاللأيام مشغولين في مصيبة ابي عبدالله الحسين عليه السلام*
*ومأجورين ومثابين انشاء الله* 
** 

*الا ياطفل لا تكبر ..*
*كذا أجمل كذا أطهر..*
*كذا لاهم يتراكم..*
*كذا لا ضغط لا سكر..* 




*×*
*×* 



*نبي بها الموضوع نتكلم عن برآئةالطفوله*  

*رآح نختـآر عضو / هـ ..* 

*وبنخليه يسوي مقابله مع طفل[ أخوه.. ولد / بنت أخته.. ولد / بنت خآلته .. ولد جيرآنهم .. ولد عمته.. ولد ولد الجيرآن......الخ المهم أنه بزر ]* 


*ولا يزيد عمره عن* 
*10 سنوآت ..*  
*جبت الكم بت خالي وعمرها 8 سنوات* 
*ونسأله هـ الأسئلهـ وتجيب أجوبتهـ..*
*منها نعرف وش تفكيره..* 
*ومنها نضحك على بزارٍينكم ..*  



*الأسئلة :* 



*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 
*اشاهد او اجلس على الكومبيوتر او ارسم* 
*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟* 
*اعطيها الفقراء والمحتاجين >> نازل عليها الكرم*  :wink:  :amuse: 
*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟* 
*ايران وسوريا*  :wink:  

*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟* 
*اذا احضرت الطالبات جوالات اخذ الشريحة واكسر الجوالات*
*وحتى الكمومبيوترات والاب توب >>> معصبة البنت* 
*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟*  
*نعم , لانك جميلة ورقيقة*
*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :* 


*الأنسولين* *:* 
*قالت ليي وشو يعني ما اعرفه*
*الإنترنت :*
*اذا شبكنا تطلع المواقع*
*مجلس الشورى :* 
*ما اعرفه*
*الإتيكيت :*
*ما اعرفه*
*التعليم العالي :* 
*ما اعرفه*
*الماركة :*
*ما اعرفه*
*الجوال :* 
*جهاز محمول*
*الستلايت :* 
*يطلع المحطات* 

*//* 

*نبي نشوف الآجوبة بدون تعديل* 
*وهذي الأجوبة حقتها من دون تعديل* 
*لما خلصت الاتقول ليي اساليني بعد قلت اليها فيه جزء ثاني*   :wink:  
*أتمنى إن الفكرة أعجبتكم *  

*عجبتني مرررررررررة* 
*وتسلمي كروزه على ها لأفكار*
*الله يسلمش يارب ويحفظش*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*واختار الي بعدي ممممممممم*
*والله محتارة بين ثنتين اعزهم من كل قلبي*
*اختار نوارة الدنيا او شوق المحبة*
*وانشالله تقدر اي وحدة منهم تتواجد* 
*مع خااالص التحايااا* 
*نهــضة إحســـــاس*

----------


## أبو سلطان

*الناس لا يزالوا في العزاء للعشرة الثانية* 

*مثابين و مأجورين*

*و شكرا على الموضوع*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*نهووضه ،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع التلبيه ،،*

*ربي يخليهآ ويحفظهآ لكم يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*ابو سلطآن ،،* 

*....؟؟؟*

*مآجور ،،*

*ردك محيرني ..!*

*شُكراً للمرور ،،*

*سلآم*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،،*

*تسهيلاً للجميع لي ولكم وضعت إحصآئية للي وضعو مقآبلآت مع اطفآل* 

*ونورونآ وبالترتيب ،،*

*للدموع إحسآس* 

*عفآف الهدى* 

*شبل الطفوف* 

*رحيل القلب* 

*همسة الم*

*اميرة المرح*

*النآري*

*آخر شقآوهـ*

*آنسهـ كروزهـ* 

*كبريآء*

*وآحد فآضي*

*انين*

*همس الصمت*

*دمعة على السطور*

*فرح*

*ملكة سبأ*

*سويت مآجيك*

*hope*

*فآطمه*

*أمير العآشقين*

*عمآد علي*

*امل الظهور*

*عيون لاتنآم*

*نهضة إحسآس*

*نوآرة الدنيآ*

*جآري إستدعآءهآ :) ..*

*ربي يعطيكم العآفيه ..~*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم 


صباحكم فل وياسمين 

كل المقابلات حلوة وتتسم بالبراءة 

وان شاء الله اليوم بعد ما تجي فطوم من المدرسة استلمها

وانزل الاجوبة 

الى ذلك الحين كونوا في امان الله

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تنورنآ القمر فطووم ،،*

*ربي يحغظهآ ويخليهآ لكم :) ،،*

*وإحنآ بإنتظآر اجوبة العسل ،،*

*بس نوآرة غلآتي لاتنسي تختآري إلا بعدش ،،*

*يعطيك العآفيه ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عدنا والعود احمد 

سويت لكم مقابلة مع فطوم وعلاوي 

فطوم عمرها 7 سنوات باولى ابتدائي 

وعلاوي 5 و7 شهور  والسنة تمهيدي في الروضة 





> *1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 
> *علي :**يعني اجيب لمرتي حوايج*
> *فاطمة : تقضي على الناس وتضربهم*
>  
> 
> *2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟*
> *علي: ابوي يعطيني الطرام المخبى* 
> *فاطمة: اسوي ليي عيد ميلاد واحط صورتي في الكيكة*
> *وبشتري لعبة بيبي حبيبي واذا بقوا شوي بعطيهم الفقارة* 
> ...



مشكورة  انسة على الموضوع الروعة 

واختار بعدي 
ابو سلطان

----------


## أبو سلطان

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـآته*
> 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد* 
> 
> *احم اول موضوع لي هوون واتوقه هون مكآنهـ أنسب من العآم*  
> *وإذا مش مكرر ابي اشووف تفآعلكم وردودكم الحلوهـ*  
> ...



*و شكرا على هذا الموضوع المتفوق الجميل*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الف شكر والدنا للمقابلة الشيقة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*شُكراً لتوآجدكم ،،*

*ربي يعطيكم العآفيه جميعاً ،،*

*وتَم إستدعآء آمينه ويآليت لمآ تجي تختآر إلا بعدهـآ ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

ياعمري هالأطفال الحليوين..


الله يحفظهم يارب ..ويخليهم لكم إن شاء الله...


يعطيك العافية حبابة كروز..



موفقين لكل خير إن شاء الله


دمتم بعين المولى الجليل..

----------


## أمينه

مشكورين وما قصرتوا 

إختياركم ليي أسعدني 

كلها كمن ساعه إجي إختي الصغنونه من المدرسه وأسألها  وأنزل الإجابات فورا 
 
تقبلوا تحياتي 

هذه أنا
 
أمينه

----------


## Malamh Cute

*وإحنآ بإنتظآرك يالغلا ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*بش لاتنسي تختآري إلا بعدك ،،*

*تحيـآتي*

----------


## أمينه

عُدنا  :bigsmile:  
رجعت أمينه بصيد ثمين إلا وهو إختي وولد أخوي حسون 
المهم إذا تبغوا تفهموا إلى كلام زبيبتنا إقلبوا الغين إلى راء :amuse: 
هي جدي تتكلم  :embarrest: وإنتوا قلتوا بدون التعديل  

مع إنها قالت ليي أكيد بتضحكوا عليها وتتمسخغوا بعد هههههه لأنه الكباغ كله جديه  
زينب 8 سنين و9 شهور 
حسن 4 سنوات إلا شهرين 

*الأسئلة :* 





*1/** وشو تسوي إذا صرت**/**ي فآضي* */** هـ ؟*  

زينب : أغسم ألعب أذاكغ  

حسن: آكل علوج 


*2 /** لو فزت**/**ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟* 


زينب : أشتغي ليي به حاجات أستفيد منها :wink:  

حسن :أشتري بهم شوكولاته :rolleyes:  


*3 /** وين ودك تسآفر**/**ي في الاجازه؟*  

زينب : سوغيا أو إيغان  

حسن :أمبى أسافر أممم في سوريا 


*4 /** لو صرت**/**ي مدير**/**ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟* 

زينب : أجيب عمال ينظفوا المدغسه :help:  تعديل بيبان الفصول والنوافد وأجدد الطاولات والكغاسي وأجيب معلمات جدد لأن إلي في المدغسه من زمان وكباغ وأصبغ المدغسه أحمغيه ( أحمر ) والفصول بنفسجي وأحمغ وأخضغ وأزغق مخطط مهندسة ديكور الأخت  

وأفصل البنات إلي يضغبوا والمعلمات إلي يزبغوا  :rocket: علينا وأمنع الصغاخ حشى مو مديرة  

حسن :أكتب جديه :nosweat: ؟؟؟؟ 


*5 /** تحبني يآ**........** ؟ طيب ليش؟؟*  


زينب : لأنش أختي وأمي إلي ربيتيني وتعتني فيي  :sad2:  

حسن :إييه أحبش لأنش عمتي وتعطيني علوج وحلاوة إييه  

*6 /** وش تعرف**/**ي عن :* 




*الأنسولين* *: زينب* فكرت وقالت إييه ذكغت حق أمي العوده هههههههه وتضحك يعني عفغ دواء يا حق السكلسل يا حق السكغي :idea:  

حسن :ما أعرف عمتي  


*الإنترنت* *: زينب :*مسلي وممتع ومفيد وفيه حاجات مفيده 


حسن :أمي تقعد على الإنترنت وأبوي بس  :sila:  


*مجلس الشورى* *:زينب :* الشوغغغى إنتي قولي اممم يمكن مكان يقغوا فيه ويتسمعوا فيه  

حسن : ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الشورى !!! شوربه 


*الإتيكيت* *: زينب :*البنات دايما يتكلموا عنه مثلا في المعاغيس نلبس ثوب ما نلبس تنوغة قصيغه عاغيه أو إذا لبسنا تنوغة قصيغه من الإتيكيت إنه ما نحط إغجول على إغجول  :seif:  

حسن : عادي  


*التعليم العالي* *:زينب :*يعني صعب  :weird:  

حسن :أنا روضتي  :coool: بعييده في الجبيل  :walla: ( ما أدري من وين جايب الجبيل مع إنه ساكن في القطيف ) 


*الماركة* *: زينب :*يعني ماغكه عدله  :kaseh: في الأغغاض في الثياب في الشنطات في المحفظات في الجواتي مثلا نروح نشتري من bhs أو سبلاش أو مذغكيغ دعاية إعلانات  :toung:  

حسن :الماركه ؟؟؟  


*الجوال* *: زينب :*يتصلوا به يغسلوا غسايل ويلبعبوا فيه ويغسموا فيه ويصوغوا به وبعض الجوالات فيهم مسنجغ  :wink:  

حسن :يكتبوا به ويتصلوا به وووووبعد وصبي ؟؟!!! 


*الستلايت* *: زينب :* أني أسمعه في الحياله دايما يقولوا الستلايت وأتوقع يكون مكان يجمعوا فيه ويتقهوا فيه يمكن القهوة أو الشاليه أو وسكتت وقالت لكن هو شكله مكان مو زين  :amuse:  

حسن : ما أعرف أنا أقول شيء  :bigsmile:  الولد عصب إهني  



هذه إجاباتهم  

تقبلوا تحياتي  

هذه أنا  
أمينه

----------


## أمينه

أو صحيح نسيت أختار 

أممممم أرشح أم الحلوين 


"إلى اللقاء

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..*
*كرووووزتي الحلووة..*
*فكره لطيفه وممتعه وهادفه..*
*بس بعض الاسئله احسها كبيرة ع الطفل..*
*يعني يمكن مايفهم المقصود منها..*
*ع كلا طرح حلووو وشيق..*
*بانتظاار التفاعل ..*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تم إستدعآءهآ ،،*

*ربي يعطيكم العآفيه كلكم ،،*

*شُكراً لكم ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## ام الحلوين

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم 
*استدعاء* لاعلى البال ولا الخاطر 
بس حلو والله وجاني من اناس عزيزين وغالين علي في هالشبكه الغاليه 
اناس لما اعرفهم حق المعرفهم ولكنهم هم اخوه واحباب على قلبي الله يسعدهم ياكريم 
غاليتي امينه مشكوره حبابه على اختياري  :rolleyes:  
ولكن خيه تم استدعى كبرياء واميرة المرح الى هالمهمه يعني ماخلوا الي شي   :evil:  ومابقى عندي الا طفل عمره 2 يعني ماراح يوفي بالعرض المطلوب  :sad2:  
لذلك اعتذر وارشح غاليتنا وحبيبة قلبنا كاتبة الموضوع كروزه في اختيار العضو المناسب الى هالمهمه  :cheesy:  
لكم مني خالص الدعاء بقضاء الحاجه 
احترامي وتقديري لكم جميعاً

----------


## Malamh Cute

*يآمليوون هلآ فيك ،،*

*طيب ولو عآدي وتَم الإختيآر على آخونآ آبو علي إن شآء الله يقدر ينورنآ*

*ويآليت يختآر إلا بعدهـ ..~*

*يعطيكم آلعآفيه ،،*

*تحياتي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*والله الفكرة حلوووووه للأسف توني داري عنه خليني بس أصيد لكم وحده أو حد من اولد عماتي أختي توه عمره سنتين بس مافي مشكلة  أصيد إلي احد جهال العيله*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*بت عمتي عمرها 7 سنوات * 



*الأسئلة :*




*1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 
* ألعب بس*

*2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟*
* أشتري حلاوه ه ه ه وفطاير*

*3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟* 
* سوريا _المدينة*

*4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟*

 ما اذري 
*5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟* 

* ويش دراني*
*6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :*



*الأنسولين :ما ادري* 
*الإنترنت : ألعاب-وباب الجارة* 
*مجلس الشورى :ماادري*
*الإتيكيت :ما ادري*
*التعليم العالي :ما ادري* 
*الماركة :ويش دراني قاعد اتخربط عليي*
*الجوال : اكلام ابه*
*الستلايت :ماعرفه*

----------


## Malamh Cute

> *بت عمتي عمرها 7 سنوات*  
> 
> 
> *الأسئلة :* 
> 
> 
> 
> *1/ وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟* 
> *ألعب بس* 
> ...



 
*آهلين فيك آخووي نورت ،*

*ربي يحفظهآ الأمورهـ لكم إن شآء الله ،،*

*بش يآليت تختآر إلا بعدك *_*..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،*

*لاعدمنآك* 

*تحياتي*

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*أختي hope*

*أو أزهار اللوتس*
*أو أنين*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آهلين فيك آخووي ،،*

*مآبقى من الأسمآء إلا آخترتهآ إلا آزهآر اللوتس مآنورتنآ ^_^..*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عافيه ،،*

*وشُكراً لتلبية الدعوهـ *_*..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*صبآح الخير ،،*

*من زمآن رسلت ليهآ ومآجت ،،*

*عذراً بختآر غيرهـآ ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## علوكه

_اهلين وسهلين_ 
_مشكوره اختي_ 
_انسهـ كرزهـ_
_الموضوع حلو مره_
_وانا احب مثل هذي المواضيع_ 
_انشاء الله_ 
_راجع لكم_ 
_تحياتي_

----------


## علوكه

_اختي عمرها9سنوات 7شهور_ 
_ويش اتسوي اذا كنتي فاضيه_
_العب مع اليهال والالعاب_ 
_لوفزتي ب1000ريال ويش اتسوي ابها_
_اشتري ملابس والعاب_
_وين ودش تسافرين في الاجازه_
_سوريا_
_لوصرتي مديرة المدرسه ويش اتسوي_ 
_ماأطق احد_
_تحبيني......ليش_
_لانك اخوي و  تعطيني افلوس_
_ويش تعرف عن ؟__الانسلين مادري_

_الانتر نت ان فيه العاب وصور_
_مجلس الشورى مادري_
_الاتكيت مادري_
_التعليم العالي احديعلمني لوحدي_
_الماركه الملابس_
_الجوال اكلم به_
_الستلايت التلفزيون__والاختيار_ 
_لاختي_ 
_آنسهـ كرزهـ_

----------


## Malamh Cute

> _اختي عمرها9سنوات 7شهور_ 
> *هلا بك وبإختك* 
> 
> _ويش اتسوي اذا كنتي فاضيه_
> _العب مع اليهال والالعاب_ 
> _لوفزتي ب1000ريال ويش اتسوي ابها_
> _اشتري ملابس والعاب_
> _وين ودش تسافرين في الاجازه_
> _سوريا_
> ...



 
*تسلم علوكه مآقصرت ،،*

*شكراً آنت وإختك ،،*

*والإختيآر تَم على الحبيب 44  ،،*

*ويعطيكم آلف عافيه جميعاً ،،*

*مآانحرم منكم ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## khozam

يسلموووووو اختى كرزهـ

ولي عودة قريبا 

تحياتي واشكرك على اختياري

----------


## khozam

وشو تسوي إذا صرت/ي فآضي / هـ ؟
  العب بالجيم بوي

  

  2 / لو فزت/ي بـ 1000ريآل وش تسوي فيها ؟

  اشتري ليي العاب واجد 
 

  3 / وين ودك تسآفر/ي في الاجازه؟ 

  اروح سوريا
 

  4 / لو صرت/ي مدير/ة مدرسة وش بتسوي ؟

  اخليهم ايودونا المدينة
 

  5 / تحبني يآ........ ؟ طيب ليش؟؟ 

  واجد  لاني احبك
 

  6 / وش تعرف/ي عن :
  



  الأنسولين : ما ادري
  الإنترنت : اشوف خالي فيه
  مجلس الشورى : وين يصير
 الإتيكيت : وين هذا
  التعليم العالي : المدرسة الثانوية
  الماركة : الساعات؟
  الجوال : اكلم امي
  الستلايت: ما ادري

----------

